
Incognito mode in Chrome on iOS doesn't seem to be  incognito - praveenster
Open Chrome on iOS. Then open a &quot;New incognito* Tab&quot;. In the incognito window navigate to google.com. Enter a search term in the web page (not navigation bar). Now open a &quot;New Tab&quot; and once again navigate to google.com. On the results page, if you select the search box, you will see the search term that you had entered incognito.
======
captn3m0
Quite well known issue: [http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/3/4797968/chrome-for-
ios-inc...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/3/4797968/chrome-for-ios-
incognito-mode-not-private-bug)

Even the chrome support page mentions it[0]:

>Note: Your iPhone or iPad might store information about some websites you
visit in incognito mode, even though Google Chrome doesn't. This is because
regular and incognito mode tabs share HTML5 local storage in iOS devices.
HTML5 websites can get this information about your visit in this storage area.

[0]:
[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95464?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95464?hl=en)

